# Annalena Baerbock - "Selbsterstellte Collagen" - 5x



## lucullus (28 Nov. 2020)




----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2020)

:thx: dir für die Grüne wink2


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2020)

Optisch ok, das wars aber dann auch


----------



## atlantis (28 Nov. 2020)

:thx: für die Hübsche :thumbup:


----------



## bofrost (28 Nov. 2020)

schöne Collagen - danke für die üppige Frau Baerbock :thumbup:


----------



## lucullus (28 Nov. 2020)

Punisher schrieb:


> Optisch ok, das wars aber dann auch



Hier gehts ausschließlich um das Optische....Politik soll hier nicht stattfinden.wink2


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Nov. 2020)

Für "grüne Verhältnisse" schon traumhaft schön! 

:thx:


----------



## Rammsteiner (29 Nov. 2020)

Tolle Frau - leider bei der falschen Partei!wink2:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (29 Nov. 2020)

Danke für die schöne Grüne! :drip:


----------



## orgamin (30 Nov. 2020)

Politik kann auch hübsch! Vielen Dank für die schöne Annalena


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2020)

Schaut ganz hübsch aus.


----------



## Poorgermany (25 Juni 2021)

Danke für Anna Lena!


----------



## biwali900 (1 Sep. 2021)

schöne Profilaufnahmen


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Sep. 2021)

Mein Gott, wer hier so alles angesabbert wird


----------



## Sveon (10 Sep. 2021)

Vielen Dank für Frau Baerbock


----------



## chris85 (10 Sep. 2021)

Ist nicht hässlich, und im Vergleich zu anderen in ihrer Partei ganz annehmbar optisch.


----------



## willis (25 Nov. 2021)

Für ne Grüne wirklich sehr sexy 

:thx:


----------



## Metzger123 (20 Dez. 2021)

Schade das die Politik macht dann wird man sie leider nie ohne Klamotten sehen....


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Dez. 2021)

Metzger123 schrieb:


> Schade das die Politik macht dann wird man sie leider nie ohne Klamotten sehen....



kann es sein, das du ein bisschen krank bist? :WOW::WOW:


----------



## truenn (20 Dez. 2021)

hübsche Frau


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdsbulli (9 Jan. 2022)

Ich find sie einfach süß und sexy, egal in welcher Partei sie ist 

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## sacha1883 (9 Jan. 2022)

die annalena


----------



## Sams66 (11 Jan. 2022)

Annalena klassich schön oder?


----------



## Captain_Hero (20 Jan. 2022)

Also ich finde Sie wirklich heiß 🔥


----------



## stiefelsklave (30 Jan. 2022)

Geil gestiefelt gefällt sie mir am besten


----------



## turtle61 (30 Jan. 2022)

:thx:für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Juanitocyp20 (30 Jan. 2022)

:thx:beauty


----------



## christopher123 (1 Feb. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sams66 (6 Feb. 2022)

Na da hat man doch Bock drauf.


----------



## ds1 (6 März 2022)

Tolle Collagen!


----------



## Stockingfan23 (8 März 2022)

Ich finde ihre Beine klasse. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## flieger6699 (10 März 2022)

Vielen dank. Sie kommt aus meinem Nachbarort


----------



## obgard (18 März 2022)

:thx: Fürs Teilen!


----------



## Tittelelli (18 März 2022)

was für ein peinliches Gesabber der Verklemmten


----------



## schönebergerlover (20 März 2022)

Oh ja die ist so Hot! Danke für Anna Lena


----------



## celebstalki (22 März 2022)

super bilder, sie hat was!


----------



## Sarafin (30 März 2022)

Schon irgendwie ne hübsche


----------



## Stockingfan23 (17 Mai 2022)

Danke für die tollen Bilder. Ich frag mich immer ob Sie halterlose trägt


----------



## haller (27 Juli 2022)

Schön Schön Schön und nochmals Schön
vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## EmmaW (27 Juli 2022)

Sehr sexy, ansonsten mag ich sie nicht.


----------



## AmonHen (28 Juli 2022)

Wäre schon mal eine Sünde wert die Frau


----------



## Celebfun (28 Juli 2022)

hübsche Frau, vielen Dank


----------

